# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  I know this has been asked, but How do I sex my Albino PACMAN?

## Johnny84

_Hey Everyone...

How do I determine my Albino PACMAN is a male or female? Also....do you recommend on breeding these types of Frogs or whats your opinion? I breed ball pythons and panther chameleons right now and am having a blast, I think breeding PACMANS would be fun, interesting and knowlegable! 

WHAT DO YOU GYS THINK?_  :Smile:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Pads on the thumbs. Its not easy to breed and it takes a lot to raise the babies.  But you should try it.

----------


## Johnny84

> Pads on the thumbs. Its not easy to breed and it takes a lot to raise the babies.  But you should try it.



So pads on the thumbs mean? Do you have a pic showing a male and a female? Also...anyone have dos and donts on breeding these guys and how old they need to be or big they need to  be to breed them?

Thanks again!

----------


## Ra

Buy a couple good books on them if youw ant to breed them. Get the one buy Phillipe De Vosjoli and the one by the Bartletts.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Pads mean its a male. Your males need to be a 100 grams and up. Females 190 grams and up will breed. Most people have problems breeding these guys without hormones. Ivory and myself have done it multiple times without the use of hormones. 

Your rainchamber is key. If you don't build it right they will not breed.


> So pads on the thumbs mean? Do you have a pic showing a male and a female? Also...anyone have dos and donts on breeding these guys and how old they need to be or big they need to  be to breed them?
> 
> Thanks again!

----------


## dpcsquid

Pads on the thumbs mean that it's a male. At first I wasn't sure what they meant, until I was bathing my pac a few weeks ago. If your little pac's "thumbs" are white, there will be a darker or brown spot on the joint that stands out. It can be hard to see, though, with the way some of the frogs tuck their legs in.

----------


## IvoryReptiles

Goodness.....here....

  No Nuptual pads = Female

  Nuptual Pads = Male

These pics are of two adult albino C. cranwelli that we own. The difference is clear.
Breeding has it's challenges like any other species. But it also has it's highs......like the first time you get a clutch of BP eggs and the first pip. Or like after waiting 10 months of agonizing time spent waiting on cham eggs to start pipping. I do suggest you do your research though. We looked everywhere and came across barely any info, so we decided we would try it and learn through trial & error since we couldn't get anyone to share info. It took us 2 years of tweaking, but now almost 5 years into it, we are pretty successful at it......Best of Luck!!

----------


## sarahanita

Just wondering, do they have to be a certain age to check the pads?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## mikesfrogs

2.5 inches and you can start sexing them.

----------


## Johnny84

Awesome info guys...I really appreciate it!! AND...thanks for the book titles I will get them this week...Thanks again!!!

----------


## Johnny84

> Buy a couple good books on them if youw ant to breed them. Get the one buy Phillipe De Vosjoli and the one by the Bartletts.




What are the names of these books? Ive looked and can't find anything on Frogs or Pacman Frogs by these two authors!

Thanks!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> What are the names of these books? Ive looked and can't find anything on Frogs or Pacman Frogs by these two authors!
> 
> Thanks!


Look up the authors and the scientific name of the frogs, Ceratophrys Breeding.

----------


## Johnny84

> Look up the authors and the scientific name of the frogs, Ceratophrys Breeding.



Will do....thanks!

----------

